# why does everyone hate cis so much. I need honest opinions on what to do with this build



## 2slow4yu (Nov 7, 2012)

Ive been hoarding parts to build a pretty much pretty peppy little 8v on cis. A lot of people who ive talked to have said to not even bother with cis and to just build an aba like everyone else. That's the problem is I don't find much interest in doing that to be honest. Maybe I got lucky when I bought my car but it had sat for 2 years and it wasn't running correctly. A adjustment in the fuel dizzy and some ignition timing work fixed that pretty quick and the car has been a daily driver for 2 years since then. Its got 185k and still gets me wherever I need to go. Its never failed me one bit and I actually understand the system quite well. Why has everyone told me to ditch it? I understand that I would get a bit more power out of a full aba swap but it would require me to spend more money and go out of my way to get everything to go to a aba swap and to wire it to a ce1 car. 
The motor setup I was planning on doing was
-Fully ported and polished head 1.8 
-Ported intake manifold
-tt 288 cam
-tt adj cam gear
-hd valvesprings
-aftermarket oversized valves
-upgraded valve train
-lightweight lifters
-decked head 10.7:1
-custom built aluminum shortened airbox made for a intake
-raceland headers 
-straight pipe 2.25 to a magnaflow muffler
-stock aba bottom end just revamped bearings and rings. 
im not listing everything but you guys get the idea. Everything would be gasket matched and what not. Gutted lightweight car as im planning on doing track racing and autocross. This was my idea for the cis 8v motor and have seen similar setups and hope to be pushing 135-140hp. Am I shooting out of my realm? or is that relatively realistic. And do you guys think I should honestly do this or go with a full modern efi aba swap. All comments are welcome.


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

I feel the exact same way man. I absolutely love the CIS in my car. Extremely easy to work on and even tune which I ended up doing last month. The main thing with them is it's just restricted. You can only make so much power on it. The most I've ever seen was from a user named "redGTInj" His was more or less my inspiration to keeping and making high numbers with my 16v. He make 181 on CIS-E if I'm not mistaking. Unfortunately, our cars and the CIS system isn't getting any newer and parts are getting extremely harder to find. I've loved my CIS for the past 4 years now, but in the next year or so, I will be upgrading to a standalone to extract the most potential out of my motor. I say build the 8v on the CIS and if that's not enough, go the EFI route.


----------



## 2slow4yu (Nov 7, 2012)

DjBij099 said:


> I feel the exact same way man. I absolutely love the CIS in my car. Extremely easy to work on and even tune which I ended up doing last month. The main thing with them is it's just restricted. You can only make so much power on it. The most I've ever seen was from a user named "redGTInj" His was more or less my inspiration to keeping and making high numbers with my 16v. He make 181 on CIS-E if I'm not mistaking. Unfortunately, our cars and the CIS system isn't getting any newer and parts are getting extremely harder to find. I've loved my CIS for the past 4 years now, but in the next year or so, I will be upgrading to a standalone to extract the most potential out of my motor. I say build the 8v on the CIS and if that's not enough, go the EFI route.


That's how I feel. I feel like it should stay with the car. Im not interested in doing an aba swap. I don't need to make crazy numbers but I would want something that can rip a bit through corners and backroads. Deff will be staying with cis. Thanks for the comment and im deff going to look into that guys posts


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

My view and you already know of my build; CIS was never fully understood by the average enthusiast. Now, the situation is magnified by obsolescence and little to no repair suppliers, let alone ones that will offer any "trade secrets".
I have found a few and shared them with any that are curious.

As for your build, do it, and enjoy being unconventional. You can always do what the "next guy" does if you want to wring out more power, or clean up the bay.

I plan at least two more CIS-E or Motronic F/I builds, and one of them is going to push the envelope (25+ PSI 9a). Yes, I could do it with standalone, but I am not ready to graduate to that level or pay for it, maybe after I accomplish on CIS. For now, it's a bit more fun and there is potential I want to tap and see what's possible. Someday, I hope to also do this on a Delorean but I have to find one needing restoration that can fit my budget.

Have fun and good luck.


----------



## 2slow4yu (Nov 7, 2012)

nbvwfan said:


> My view and you already know of my build; CIS was never fully understood by the average enthusiast. Now, the situation is magnified by obsolescence and little to no repair suppliers, let alone ones that will offer any "trade secrets".
> I have found a few and shared them with any that are curious.
> 
> As for your build, do it, and enjoy being unconventional. You can always do what the "next guy" does if you want to wring out more power, or clean up the bay.
> ...


Thanks for the inspiration man, appreciate it. I ordered the dizzy mod for the aba block off tt's website. Ill start this build and make a thread for it!


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

2slow4yu said:


> Thanks for the inspiration man, appreciate it. I ordered the dizzy mod for the aba block off tt's website. Ill start this build and make a thread for it!



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## phippscody (Oct 24, 2014)

*CIS issues*

Hey guys, I'm new to vwvortex, and I was just wondering if you knew where to buy a 1992 jetta GLI 16V CIS electronic gasket kit and or inner air box sensor plate seal kit. When I pump the sensor plate gas is running into the air box. Should this be happening?


----------



## Zenith451 (Nov 8, 2014)

*fuel distributor*

Drive,

The o-ring that seals the piston in the distributor body has failed. When mine failed I just got a rebuilt unit as I was unable to source the correct o-rings.

good luck


----------

